

Spooked by NSA, eBay founder plans hard-hitting news site - prateekj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57607842-38/spooked-by-nsa-ebay-founder-plans-hard-hitting-news-site/

======
a3n
I'd pay money to read that.

